# lagos town



## mary roxan (Jun 2, 2020)

Walking through my town today made me feel really proud, people are complying with the safety rules and at the same time working hard to bring life back to the city, which we all hope that Portugal and all countries around the world will return back to normal. :clap2:


----------

